# black teeth !!!!



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Bring her to the vet that could be a problem and you dont want her to loose teeth to an infection , how is her breath do you smell anything
I brush maxis teeth every day


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Better take her to the vet.. it could be a cavity.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sounds like a cavity. I would go to the vet to have it looked at.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry, no idea what they would do. Send her to a doggie dentist? JK


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i think they do have dentists for dogs


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, there are vets that specialize in dentistry. there's only a few near us. one in ventura(i think) and one in beverly hills(dr. Shipp). it costs the same as if you were to have a cavity.







tell me how it goes. ask your vet, he might've heard of dr. shipp.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 18 2004, 04:15 PM
> *yeah, there are vets that specialize in dentistry.  there's only a few near us.  one in ventura(i think) and one in beverly hills(dr. Shipp).  it costs the same as if you were to have a cavity.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


My place where i go has dentistry i called them to ask lol


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

can you take a pic of it..sometimes food particles get stuck..try brushing it or give her something crunchy...if id doesnt hurt her i wonder if thats all it is.


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

If you do go to the vet dentist be carful. I wanted to get my dogs baby teeth removed and one of them quoted me $900.00. My vet did it for $100.00.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 18 2004, 01:39 PM
> *i think they do have dentists for dogs
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17036*


[/QUOTE]
I wanted to take Kodie to one of those... but she wouldnt touch him because hes too tiny and his liver condition.. she was too afraid to be the only person in the room if something were to happen while hes under with gas. 

Kodie has the same type of black on his upper back teeth. I just had him neutered and 7 baby teeth pulled out! Sooo.. i asked about it and they told me that its plack(did i spell that wrong???!  ) They also told me that his teeth are not bad enough to get a full cleaning done on him. I dont understand because I brush his teeth every morning!!!! Plus he has things to chew on during the day. No one said anything about a cavity.







Let me know what to vet says if you go.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 18 2004, 11:24 PM
> *A hundred bucks to pull dog baby teeth?!  Wow I'm glad I'm here.  My vet told me it would be 30,000 won (around $30) and that was before he even knew how many teeth needed to be pulled.  How much do you pay for cleanings over there?  It's 40,000--50,000 won here.  (around $40-$50)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17121*


[/QUOTE]

Maybe it evens out because I only pay $10.00 for a cleaning.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, I am amazed at some of the prices you guys pay! It costs me close to $200 to get Lady's teeth cleaned (includes the pre-op blood panel) and she doesn't even get an IV anesthetic. (My vet just masks her down since she gets seizure drugs that can damage the liver and the iv anesthesia passes through the liver). And this is with no problems, no extractions, etc, just a simple cleaning.

I have heard that Maltese are prone to plaque and gingivitis and need to have their teeth cleaned frequently. Lady has really nice teeth, but we do get them cleaned about every other year. Some dogs need it done yearly, even young dogs.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, to put our dogs under anethesia and clean teeth--it's almost $200. and to pull a baby tooth out at the same time, is around $15-$20 for each tooth while they're asleep. 


sprite doesnt have good teeth either. one turned dark(it died) and another is chipped.







its the two front teeth too. ellie has super strong teeth. she's constantly chewing on a bully stick.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh man... i'm really worried now... do you really think a dark spot is a cavity! Some stupid vets! I ASKED TOO! How long can i wait to have a dentist look at it?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 19 2004, 09:00 AM
> *oh man... i'm really worried now... do you really think a dark spot is a cavity!  Some stupid vets!  I ASKED TOO!  How long can i wait to have a dentist look at it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17176*


[/QUOTE]

I noticed that Lexi is starting to get some plack (sp?) on her back upper teeth. I ask a vet tec about it and they said that the salivary gland is right above that area. That is why dogs get plack there first.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

What do we do about it though???????? I found this web site! TEETH INFO Take a look at the last picture and description ...Calculus (Tartar).. that looks like what kodie has on his tooth before his moler on the top of his mouth. Soooo maybe the Vet was right.. it isnt a cavity?! The Vet also told me that Kodie is too young to have a full cleaning... they do them around 2yrs of age. Do you think this Vet knows what they are talking about or is it a cavity? I thought this Vet knew what they were talking about too... because it was a Vet from Garden State Vet Specialist, the 24hr hospital... they have good doctors there.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 19 2004, 09:21 AM
> *What do we do about it though????????  I found this web site! TEETH INFO Take a look at the last picture and description ...Calculus (Tartar).. that looks like what kodie has on his tooth before his moler on the top of his mouth.  Soooo maybe the Vet was right.. it isnt a cavity?!  The Vet also told me that Kodie is too young to have a full cleaning... they do them around 2yrs of age.  Do you think this Vet knows what they are talking about or is it a cavity?  I thought this Vet knew what they were talking about too... because it was a Vet from Garden State Vet Specialist, the 24hr hospital... they have good doctors there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17178*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi's back teeth look like the 2nd last picture (plaque). The vet tech told me that the greenies & brushing should take care of it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i use a dental scaler similar to this one:







i dont know if i reccomend everyone to use this but i do on parker. it scrapes the plaque off. they are very pointy and sharp so u have to be careful...he sits still for me, he is used to me pretending im a vet!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 19 2004, 04:19 PM
> *i use a dental scaler similar to this one:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

no way in heck would Lexi hold still. She is fine with me doing stuff to her torso but she doesn't like it when I try doing stuff to her face.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I couldn't use those either. They hate when I brush their teeth. I dread brushing their teeth.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its easier for me to use a scaler than a toothbrush...he doesnt like the tooth brush at all (i think b/c it hits his tongue) i only scale the outside of his top back teeth


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 19 2004, 10:21 AM
> *What do we do about it though????????  I found this web site! TEETH INFO Take a look at the last picture and description ...Calculus (Tartar).. that looks like what kodie has on his tooth before his moler on the top of his mouth.  Soooo maybe the Vet was right.. it isnt a cavity?!  The Vet also told me that Kodie is too young to have a full cleaning... they do them around 2yrs of age.  Do you think this Vet knows what they are talking about or is it a cavity?  I thought this Vet knew what they were talking about too... because it was a Vet from Garden State Vet Specialist, the 24hr hospital... they have good doctors there.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17178*


[/QUOTE]
I would completely trust what their vets say and do. I'm lucky that we have GSVH and Red Bank Vet Hospital so close by. Galloway is a hike from here, but it certainly worth the trip.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Nov 19 2004, 08:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would completely trust what their vets say and do. I'm lucky that we have GSVH and Red Bank Vet Hospital so close by. Galloway is a hike from here, but it certainly worth the trip.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=17338
[/B][/QUOTE]
I do not trust red bank.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

LadyMontava, where can I get a dental scaler ?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got mine from a human dental place online...here is the exact link to it:
practicon scaler petsmart has some:petsmart scalers but i looked at a lot of them for dogs and they just didnt seem sharp enough to get the job done. you could buy a pet one b/c they are 1/4 the price, and if it doesnt work get the human one. i wanted a good quality one and i knew i would use it a long time.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you LadyMontava! You're the best!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i wouldnt say the best


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I would double check with your vet before scaling the teeth yourself. My former vet told me that that can leave the teeth rough afterwards which is why they are buffed after a professional dentistry. He said just to use my fingernail if I wanted to try to scale at home.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it does leave the teeth rough..just makes the plaque stick to it more...so you have to scale more....when he gets older and im a vet i will polish them...but until then, i will scale them to prevent gengivitis.


----------

